# PredatAR Larue 7.62 jamming while suppressed



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Gents,

Have the above rifle and after being at the ranch the first part of the week I pulled her out to do some blasting suppressed. Rifle would fire 1 or 2 then the empty would get stuck......half of it was hanging out of the ejection port while the end with the primer was caught by the bolt on the way back to pick up another round.......any thoughts? Anyone have this same problem? I should have took the suppressor off and tried it without the can but I was ticked off and the can was hot. I was shooting Hornady Match 308 WIN 168 gr BTHP.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Id try cleaning it well, use a chamber brush and get the grim out of the chamber and lugs. After shes clean lube her up good. We all know they run better wet but sometimes we forget  you may need to change buffer spring or add a D fender but id do the simple stuff first.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

We've had the same problem for a couple of years with a NEMO, 300 Win Mag. The final fix was an adjustable gas block. We had to play with it a little and found the setting it likes while suppressed and the other setting it likes for shooting unsuppressed.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Cynoscion said:


> We've had the same problem for a couple of years with a NEMO, 300 Win Mag. The final fix was an adjustable gas block. We had to play with it a little and found the setting it likes while suppressed and the other setting it likes for shooting unsuppressed.


X2
The gas block would be my first guess.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*La Rue*

I thought they came with an adjustable gas block. Mebbe not.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Cynoscion said:


> We've had the same problem for a couple of years with a NEMO, 300 Win Mag. The final fix was an adjustable gas block. We had to play with it a little and found the setting it likes while suppressed and the other setting it likes for shooting unsuppressed.


True that with a can the backpressure makes for an even worse over gas situation, so we either slow the bolt with a heavier buffer and spring or reduce the gas. Im thinking that laure has a low profile gas block and with the handgaurds may not allow fot an adj one. Im intefested to see how this turns out myself. Ive never got to work on one of larue's guns but its still an AR at heart.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Wado said:


> I thought they came with an adjustable gas block. Mebbe not.


I'm not familiar with them and am far from a knowledgeable black gun guy. That's just what fixed the NEMO. BTW it ran just fine until the can was put on. I'm assuming the OP's did too?


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Sounds like it's stove piping. 

I would clean it thoroughly like others have suggested. If it still does it I would contact LaRue and advise them of the isssues. They have awesome customer service, and will get the issue taken care of.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Google is your friend. Lots of stuff on using adjustable gas blocks to fix this common problem.

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/how-to-fix-ejection-problems-on-a-suppressed-ar/


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Gas block*

According to La Rue's website the .308's have a flip a switch gas block. If it's over gassing it will try to yank the brass out before it shrinks and cause all kind of havoc. Might take a look at the brass and see if it's scratched up or smokey looking. I have a friend that's trying to get a full auto suppressed to run and his having all kinds of fun.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Wado said:


> According to La Rue's website the .308's have a flip a switch gas block. If it's over gassing it will try to yank the brass out before it shrinks and cause all kind of havoc. Might take a look at the brass and see if it's scratched up or smokey looking. I have a friend that's trying to get a full auto suppressed to run and his having all kinds of fun.


Wow! That does sound like fun. Frustrating as hell but fun!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

the Brass is all kinds of smoky looking.....as are the rest of the rounds in the mag and these are brand new Hornady ammo and they now look like they are 25 year old re-loads.....spent brass is also hot as all get out......this one doesn't have an adjustable gas block only the OBR does......headed to ranch in a month and going to shoot it more after a cleaning, suppressed, and un-suppressed and I will report back or contact Larue.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds exactly like our NEMO problems


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*La Rue*



texastkikker said:


> the Brass is all kinds of smoky looking.....as are the rest of the rounds in the mag and these are brand new Hornady ammo and they now look like they are 25 year old re-loads.....spent brass is also hot as all get out......this one doesn't have an adjustable gas block only the OBR does......headed to ranch in a month and going to shoot it more after a cleaning, suppressed, and un-suppressed and I will report back or contact Larue.


My experience shooting an AR suppressed has been limited to .223 but the same mechanics are involved only with the .308 they are multiplied a bit I would guess. Shooting my M4 .223 suppressed works fine but like you mentioned the brass gets smoked up bad and there is a bunch of gas coming back into the receiver due to the extra length of the barrel because of the suppressor. I am using a .30 caliber can on mine and that might have something to do with it working but I know it is overgassing because of all the smoke and I can feel a difference in the impulse of the bolt when it is blown back. I don't think this is a good thing so I quit shooting mine with the can and it also wants to unscrew itself no matter how tight I get it and I am not going to put a strap wrench on it. They make a gas buster charging handle that directs the gas away and that might be something to look into and La Rue's site advertises both models to have the gas block, kind of confusing maybe it's an option but I bet you will have to get one to make this thing run. I do run my 300 Blackout AR suppressed but I have to change my buffer to a lighter one when I go subsonic or it won't cycle. Magazines can cause problems also but I would bet you have a gas problem that's messing the timing up. I haven't been out to my friends place that has the full auto AR to see if he got it going yet. The last time I was there he had ordered another buffer and some springs. His main problem was light primer strikes and the bolt not going into battery. If the brass is scratched it is trying to extract before it has had time to shrink enough to come out of the chamber. Timing problem. It might actually pull the rim off and leave you with a dead one in the chamber. Something to think about.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Id get a H3 buffer or JP's tungston weights before the next range trip. Sounds like ya gotta slow down the dwell, alot. Its gonna blow junk in the mags either way. Buffer and extra power spring or/& adj gas block. You'll get it to run right.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Just got off the phone with LaRue......new buffer spring has been ordered. We will see how that works!!!!! Talk about GREAT customer service.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

texastkikker said:


> Just got off the phone with LaRue......new buffer spring has been ordered. We will see how that works!!!!! Talk about GREAT customer service.


Interesting, they said the buffer was heavy enough as is?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

said if that didn't work get a new buffer.....H3


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Well I'm late to the party so to speak but I would say adjustable gas block. Can cause a lot of back pressure and you can see it with dirty brass and in some cases excessive gunshot residue blowing out the action. Hopefully the heavier buffer will solve your issues and not cause another issue when you shoot without the can.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

new buffer spring arrived last night....I will figure out how to install it tonight and report back!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Gun was still jamming this weekend after installing the new spring.......ordering a H3 buffer today and headed back to ranch this weekend.........I will report back.


----------

